# Safe Guard Liguid Wormer



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Everybuddy! :wave: 
*I use too many words so to speak, so I put the questions in bold. :wink:*

I've been checking my goats eyes every few weeks for color change and up until yesterday they have been pink. As of yesterday they are very pale and so are their gums. I have safe guard liquid on hand and dosed the little guys less than 25lbs with .5 ml and the bigger guy less than 75lb but more than 50lbs with 1.5 ml.

I've been reading about how safe guard is no longer an effective wormer in some areas. I live in middle TN and the vets around here still recommend it. I figured since their gums are so pale, no other visible signs, I'd at least start with it since I have it in hand. *But I'm confused do I give it 3 days in a row, then again in 10 days? Or once every 10 days over the period of a month?*

*Could someone please tell me, what is a good dewormer that is safe for dairy and dwarf pygmy goats?* I like our vets, but I trust the experience of goat farmers more. Thanks!

*Also anyone use Safe Guard Liquid Wormer for Goats on cats and dogs?* They have worms as well. If so could you tell the dosages for both cats and dogs?

Hope all are having a great Saturday! :lovey:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, for the 3 days in row, for the safeguard, but I also double/triple the does for safeguard. I haven't given it again in 10 days, but would like to hear what others say.


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

I've meat goats and lost 3 goats in the past month, two in the past week (both about 7 months old). I've been using Safeguard, and had wormed the whole herd with it in June, thought I was doing enough but apparently not. The vet came out and we rewormed the whole herd with Valbazen and Ivermectin shots. The vet indicated the worms had become immune to the safeguard and that we needed to use something stronger and mix it up more. We live in East, TN, just my $0.02.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well, for the 3 days in row, for the safeguard, but I also double/triple the does for safeguard. I haven't given it again in 10 days, but would like to hear what others say.


That is correct... :thumb: but.. if you know the goats are real wormy ...it is a good idea to hit them again.. 10 days later.... :greengrin:



> Also anyone use Safe Guard Liquid Wormer for Goats on cats and dogs? They have worms as well. If so could you tell the dosages for both cats and dogs?


 I know people use the safeguared horse paste on dogs but not sure of the liquid.... :chin:



> The vet came out and we rewormed the whole herd with Valbazen and Ivermectin shots.


 Safeguard doesn't work for us either...I use the same as your vet instructed you to give I have had great success with Ivomec and Valbezen....

I recommend... getting a fecal done....safeguard is suppose to take care of tapes... but not other worm types... if underdosed or the worms are immuned to it....then it won't do any good...I like Valbezen for Tapes and Ivomec cattle inj for the other most common worms....a fecal will be best to determine what you may have going on with them...and give the right treatment.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

> Also anyone use Safe Guard Liquid Wormer for Goats on cats and dogs? They have worms as well. If so could you tell the dosages for both cats and dogs?
> I know people use the safeguared horse paste on dogs but not sure of the liquid....


Safeguard does make a liquid specifically for dogs and cats. I would just check the drug dosage on that and adjust as necessary if percents are different.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that Safe Guard is not very affective, however your dosages are really low. I would dose at more like 1 cc per 10 pounds


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Pam! 

Jed- Rotating wormers is always a good thing. We are in East/Mid TN and with all this warm/wet weather, we are having to keep up on it like never before. Switching between a clear wormer to paste/white wormer is always a good idea, as well as fecals.

Safeguard is really only good for Tapeworms here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam!


 :wink: :thumb:


----------

